# Cattleya Zip



## tomp (Jun 4, 2021)

Want to brighten your day? Try this old Rod McCllen cross (tenebrosa x millerii).


----------



## PhragNewbie021 (Jun 4, 2021)

WOW!


----------



## SouthPark (Jun 4, 2021)

That is beautiful! Just remember not to rub your eyes with your fingers if you touch it.


----------



## abax (Jun 4, 2021)

Shockingly beautiful. The color and pattern draw the eye.


----------



## monocotman (Jun 5, 2021)

Great mix of the two species,
David


----------



## Greenpaph (Jun 5, 2021)

Very lovely!


----------



## Ozpaph (Jun 6, 2021)

The 'new' SVO hybrids are wonderful. I bought a flask from Fred and look forward to the blooms; great colour.


----------



## Cordulus (Jun 7, 2021)

Super intense color on this one!


----------



## PeteM (Jun 7, 2021)

Fantastic. I picked one up from Fred on the last order and I am patiently waiting. Hope it’s as gorgeous as yours.


----------



## jlosaw (Jun 7, 2021)

Really nice cross. I have a seedling of this which I hope is as nice as that.


----------



## mormodes (Jun 10, 2021)

IIRC Fordyce made this when he was at McClellan. For non-coccinea reds. Prolly heat tolerant for the Fl market.


----------



## tomp (Jun 10, 2021)

I believe Alan Koch at Gold Country Orchids just remade this cross so stay tuned.


----------



## h_mossy (Jun 10, 2021)

That sure gets your attention! Wow!


----------

